# Best Way To Hold Hex Stock In Lathe



## mrjbinok (May 21, 2017)

I'm sure that this has been covered elsewhere in this or another forum but I'm not finding it, I apologize.

I am considering a project that would start with a hex stock to make a tool that would resemble a regular bolt.  My requirements are no way close to any standard bolt dimensions so I am considering hex stock.

My question is "What is the best way to center hex stock on a manual lathe and hold it for turning?"  I'll be working with a 1" round after turning the body and I do not currently have any collet's near that size.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Uglydog (May 21, 2017)

Do you have a three (or 6) jaw chuck? 
Or, you could turn the threads and make the flats for the bolt head on a mill. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (May 21, 2017)

I hold it in a 3 jaw chuck. Indicate off the lowest point on each flat.


----------



## jlsmithseven (May 21, 2017)

I would think turning round stock would be easier and then just going to the mill and putting it in a collet chuck. that's what we did for our project.


----------



## mrjbinok (May 22, 2017)

I guess I forgot to engage my brain on this one.  I do have a 3 jaw that has pretty good run out.  For some reason I couldn't picture using it with the hex stock.  I'm about 3 projects away from starting on this project, so I'm just kicking ideas around in my head while I work on something else.  I am currently rebuilding a small Johnson Gas Forge and converting it from NG to LPG.  I plan to use it for heat treating some of the pieces I make.

I won't be turning any threads on this, as it will actually end up being a two pin spanner to fit down into a recessed fork tube for old Harleys.  Total length will be about 1 1/2".  Right now I don't have access to a mill, so making do with what I have.  I have a couple of different ideas on how I could get to what I need with the least amount of work.

Thanks for the input.

Jim


----------



## David S (May 22, 2017)

How about taking a piece of tubing with an I.d. a tight fit to the hex stock.  Slit the tubing axially, press it on the hex stock, hold it in the 3 jaw.

Of course only slit one side.

David


----------



## kd4gij (May 22, 2017)

No need to over think it hex has 6 sides fits right in a 3 jaw 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray (May 22, 2017)

This guy uses a 4 jaw... I've never tried it. At about 7:30 in the video




If you haven't watched his video on the 1 micron lathe he built you should. It's incredible.


----------



## David S (May 22, 2017)

Of course a three jaw will work.  I am embarrassed for "over thinking".

David


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 22, 2017)

The chuck run out will be less then the error inherent in easily obtained cold rolled steel or brass and aluminum extruded hex shaped materials, if you require a higher degree of precision you will have to source material from elsewhere or mill/grind it yourself. If the hex portion is simply a wrench surface high precision is not required.


----------



## Frank Ford (May 22, 2017)

Once you grip the stock solidly in the chuck, any chuck runout won't be an issue if you complete all operations before removing it. . .


----------



## Silverbullet (May 22, 2017)

Is the hex small enough to fit 5c series collets I think they go to 1" or better. If you chucks run out is to much buy a collet .


----------



## epanzella (May 22, 2017)

Made with hex stock held in a 3 jaw.


----------



## mrjbinok (May 28, 2017)

Definitely trying to over think things.  I guess that's what happens when you have more time to think about something than you have to actually get out and do it...... Recovering from back surgery and getting really tired of doing nothing!!  Thanks to all for your suggestions and thoughts.


----------

